# Scarlet Tanager



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Except his pigmentation was more like tangerine


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Great pic. My MIL lives on Tanager street. I didn't know it is a bird.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very cool pic. Nice work


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

it got so close i was surprised i could get a picture taken, thanks for your comments.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shot. Wish they would come into our area.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful image. I wish they had them around here.


----------

